# Anti Lockdown protesters in London yesterday...



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

I am all for no lockdowns.. who wouldn't be after 14 months of nothing open but supermarkets.. and the inability to be with family and sick  relatives  ?, but this no mask  wearing  huge crowds scare me I have to admit.

I cannot be afraid of 900 Indians coming into our  country un-quarrantined   where Covid-19 is rife in _their _country, and then agree to these people all gathered in their hundreds without any benefit of protection from C-19 in my own country.. not least my own city

I want to be out and about as much as the next person, and I do , unmasked , but until this things is under control,I try my best to keep away from crowds..


----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)

I agree. Keep those idiots far away from me, too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I agree. Keep those idiots far away from me, too.


Sadly many of them are likely to live very close to me, at least in the nearby market town..it's a real concern...


----------



## digifoss (Apr 25, 2021)

Avoiding crowds during a pandemic is just good common sense.  I would be more cautious about any crowds and not so much about whether they were wearing a mask or not.


----------



## Mike (Apr 25, 2021)

I didn't see this hollydolly and I have repeated it, sorry.

Mike.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 27, 2021)

Boris Johnson: 'Let the bodies pile high in their thousands​Boris Johnson said he would rather see ‘bodies pile high in their thousands’ than order a third lockdown, it was claimed last night.
The explosive remark is said to have come after he reluctantly imposed the second lockdown, sources told the Mail.
Downing Street last night strongly denied the Prime Minister made the comment, insisting it was ‘just another lie’. But those who say they heard it stand by their claim.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ces-claim.html
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-56890714 
 





​


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Boris Johnson: 'Let the bodies pile high in their thousands​Boris Johnson said he would rather see ‘bodies pile high in their thousands’ than order a third lockdown, it was claimed last night.
> The explosive remark is said to have come after he reluctantly imposed the second lockdown, sources told the Mail.
> Downing Street last night strongly denied the Prime Minister made the comment, insisting it was ‘just another lie’. But those who say they heard it stand by their claim.
> 
> ...


yep his former advisor who he sacked last month ,is behind the comment... it's not the time for remarks of this type to be released if it;s true because we go to the Polls in just 2 weeks . Can't say any more..Politics ya know...


----------



## StarSong (Apr 27, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> yep his former advisor who he sacked last month ,is behind the comment... it's not the time for remarks of this type to be released if it;s true because we go to the Polls in just 2 weeks . Can't say any more..Politics ya know...


Holly - do you believe he said that?  I am not well-versed in your politics, so I don't know if it would be consistent with his general behavior.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

StarSong said:


> Holly - do you believe he said that?  I am not well-versed in your politics, so I don't know if it would be consistent with his general behavior.


Sadly, there seems to be more and more evidence that he _did _say that...


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 28, 2021)

You have a General Election in May? Haven’t read about it anywhere


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 28, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> You have a General Election in May? Haven’t read about it anywhere


Local Government elections


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 28, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Local Government elections


Ah OK thought it was odd as it hasn’t been mentioned on the news here. Anyway I’m not allowed to vote in  the UK any more


----------

